# Ekofisk



## Nogginthenog

Ekofisk is one of the oldest platforms in the North Sea, I spent my last 20+ years working life on Ekofisk and Eldfisk projects on the marine side installing platforms , pipelines etc etc. Anyone out there involved in Ekofisk throughout the years?


----------



## louis mair

Nogginthenog said:


> Ekofisk is one of the oldest platforms in the North Sea, I spent my last 20+ years working life on Ekofisk and Eldfisk projects on the marine side installing platforms , pipelines etc etc. Anyone out there involved in Ekofisk throughout the years?


I worked on the Ekofisk Field for Wagley Construction in the winter of 1976/7. The Ekofisk Complex was smaller in those days. Best paid job I ever had!


----------

